# Album/Track Volume Levels



## RustyWedges (Feb 16, 2011)

I've noticed that some music files I've downloaded ripped are recorded/encoded at lower or higher levels than others. I'm not talking about the quality of the recording but the actual volume. Some of the music I listen to is loud and clear at say level 35/50, but other I have to turn the stereo way up to get to similar volume 

How do you guys mitigate situations like this in your cars?

The media player I use on my computers can analyze the volume and apply/remove gain to make everything play at a similar level. Is there a HU that can do this?

If not, do you try to normalize the volume, which typically makes the track play at a lower volume, of all of your music and reset gain's?


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

I don't think there is anything out there that normalizes. However, I'm pretty sure that the normalizing function on an iPod transfers over when you connect it to the head unit. 

If it does then yes there you would have to set gains to probably the highest output level you head unit can put out to make up for the digital attenuation the normalization process performs. The only problem there is that then the other sources won't have any wiggle room for when you encounter a low level recording on them. 

I've read the program called iVolume is more accurate than the one that comes with iTunes. Dunno if it is compatible with a head unit connection though.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

iVolume - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## RustyWedges (Feb 16, 2011)

99% of my music is played from an SD card. No iPods here. Android 4 Life. Thanks for the input.

Would you set/reset gains using one of the lower volume tracks instead of something required at a higher level?


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

RustyWedges said:


> 99% of my music is played from an SD card. No iPods here. Android 4 Life. Thanks for the input.
> 
> Would you set/reset gains using one of the lower volume tracks instead of something required at a higher level?


Well I would think it does not matter really since the loud tracks will be attenuated to the same perceived loudness level of the low level dynamic ones.


----------



## neo_styles (Oct 18, 2012)

When I was hardcore into normalizing, nothing did me better than MP3Gain for the price. But nine times out of ten a high quality download from a trusted source will keep you from needing to normalize.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

I usually just turn the knob up on quiet stuff and down on louder stuff


----------



## SoundChaser (Apr 3, 2009)

minbari said:


> I usually just turn the knob up on quiet stuff and down on louder stuff


Exactly… 

Rule of thumb is to set gain levels with HU approximately ¾ volume, I set mine with HU around ½ volume.


----------



## RustyWedges (Feb 16, 2011)

neo_styles said:


> When I was hardcore into normalizing, nothing did me better than MP3Gain for the price. But nine times out of ten a high quality download from a trusted source will keep you from needing to normalize.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4


I agree but I have a few old store bought CD's that dont play anywhere near the levels of a new CD.



SoundChaser said:


> Exactly…
> 
> Rule of thumb is to set gain levels with HU approximately ¾ volume, I set mine with HU around ½ volume.


Part of the reason I'm asking this question is to reset gains, etc., in hopes of resolving this issue.


----------



## neo_styles (Oct 18, 2012)

RustyWedges said:


> I agree but I have a few old store bought CD's that dont play anywhere near the levels of a new CD.
> 
> 
> 
> Part of the reason I'm asking this question is to reset gains, etc., in hopes of resolving this issue.


You're experiencing firsthand how much it sucks that everything is run through dynamic compression algorithms these days. If you're truly concerned about it, download MP3Gain, set your normalization level at about 89-90 dB and let it normalize everything for you.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## RustyWedges (Feb 16, 2011)

I plan on it, thanks.


----------



## SoundChaser (Apr 3, 2009)

RustyWedges said:


> I agree but I have a few old store bought CD's that dont play anywhere near the levels of a new CD.
> 
> 
> 
> Part of the reason I'm asking this question is to reset gains, etc., in hopes of resolving this issue.


I also have some music that’s been recorded with low levels. This was the main reason I set my gains with HU ½ volume. 

Or you can use the customary ¾ volume setting on HU and set levels with source material that’s hot, be it music or test tones.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

So what do you guys do when you are shuffling and blasting a playlist and it goes from a dynamic SQ track to Rihanna's "Umbrella".


----------



## neo_styles (Oct 18, 2012)

t3sn4f2 said:


> So what do you guys do when you are shuffling and blasting a playlist and it goes from a dynamic SQ track to Rihanna's "Umbrella".


There's a reason I don't listen to Rihanna lol, but dynamic compression isn't one of them.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Earzbleed (Feb 10, 2013)

I run all my tracks through Adobe audition and use the volume level function.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Earzbleed said:


> I run all my tracks through Adobe audition and use the volume level function.


Good option, but the only problem with that versus real time processing is that you loose the advantage of using compressed files like MP3s since you need to expand/decode them to process and then re-encoding them puts them through another lossy conversion. Great for those that don't care about the space and need something that is functionally consistent in any system though.


----------



## Earzbleed (Feb 10, 2013)

If anyone's reading this and considering making a H/U with such a function, could you please add another while you're at it. I'd gladly pay more for a H/U that reads a track then resets the eq to the same settings I had for that track last time I played it. Imagine having 31 bands of eq on each channel, automatically set specifically for the track you're playing. Not such an issue if you play one cd at a time but I like to make up mixes with about 300 songs from all different artists.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Earzbleed said:


> If anyone's reading this and considering making a H/U with such a function, could you please add another while you're at it. I'd gladly pay more for a H/U that reads a track then resets the eq to the same settings I had for that track last time I played it. Imagine having 31 bands of eq on each channel, automatically set specifically for the track you're playing. Not such an issue if you play one cd at a time but I like to make up mixes with about 300 songs from all different artists.


Pretty much an impossibility since a head unit would never be able to feasibly have that type of processing power built in. Unless it ran into the $3K realm, and even then it would run into physical limitations. They'd need to make the typical double din head unit and then have a proprietary interlink that could transfer the meta data from the song to the processor to implement. Can't just send it out S/PDIF. 

On top of it all, in my observed car audio experience, you are the first to bring it up. Pretty sure the reason is that tracks are mastered from a reference that is pretty much similar so not many feel the need to tweak that base EQ further. 

Just get a carPC.


----------



## Earzbleed (Feb 10, 2013)

I don't expect it to adjust an external eq., just it's own.
Much safer than trying to find the right eq. preset while driving. I like a variety of genres and mix them all together on a flashdrive. If a song from Another Perfect Day (love motorhead but worst production ever. All treble no bass) follows one from, say, MGF (heavy heavy kickdrum) I need to do some serious adjustments. If it was done automatically, once I'd set the eq. the first time, it'd make my drives a lot safer and more enjoyable.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

t3sn4f2 said:


> So what do you guys do when you are shuffling and blasting a playlist and it goes from a dynamic SQ track to Rihanna's "Umbrella".


I have a volume control on the steering wheel. on track shuffle it is a bit of a volume shuffle too, lol.


----------

